# RIP Windows Photo Viewer



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> My default viewer is Windows Photo Viewer simply because I like how I can advance to the next image. When I migrated to Windows 10, I noticed it defaulted to another viewer, but I liked Photo Viewer.
> 
> If I copy a photo from my phone to my PC, from my PC, using the Windows 10 "Your Phone" app, then Photo Viewer won't open it. Says I don't have enough memory on my computer (I have plenty) Other programs will open it. I tried opening it in Paint and re-saving it, but no good -- Photo Viewer still won't open it. If I view photos on my phone, from my PC, Photo Viewer will not open it
> 
> ...


Why is it that every new windows seems to take away more than it gives.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree. This new "Photos" is a hog that moves very slowly. I click on explorer for "Pictures" and it loads an index with thumbnails that I can click on. Still reverts to "Photos", but at least I don't have to use "Photos" to search.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I restored those photos from my phones Trash, then E mailed them all to my PC.

Now I have full sized photos on my PC that i can open with Photo Viewer. I guess that's about the last time I use the Windows app to transfer files from my phone to my PC.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

I set my phone to automatically send a copy of every photo I take (or save from a text etc) to google photos (photos.google.com). On my computer I can browse with Chrome to photos.google.com and see/manipulate my photos. They open fine and are available all over the world where ever I have a browser. And I do not copy squat - all automagic.


----------



## ObserverX2930 (Jan 19, 2021)

Apple really threw a wrench into the works with *.HEIC format pictures on the iPhone. There is conversion software, but I'd rather just have my *.jpg format back.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Changing the subject slightly, but mentioning Apple and wrenches. I note ITunes is now downloaded in MP4 format. Most car radios won't accept music except in MP3 format, so you have to convert all your music to MP3 in order to play it in your vehicle.

I transfer some pictures to my computer from my phone, but not that many. I use Send Anywhere.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Bring back the old Picture viewer:








How to get back old Windows Photo Viewer on Windows 10


Do you want the classic Windows Photo Viewer experience back in your Windows 10 computer? Actually, Microsoft replaced the old Windows Photo Viewer with newer P




thegeekpage.com


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Set your default pic capture on iPhone back to jpg if it changed:









How to Switch From HEIC to JPG on iPhone


Getting tired of the incompatibility issues associated with HEIC on the iPhone? Switch from HEIC to JPG and save yourself the trouble.




www.guidingtech.com


----------



## Aurneriel (Oct 11, 2021)

I stopped working with this program a long time ago, since my Windows became paid and there were constant updates. Every few minutes it would reboot with a "dead screen". I changed drivers, disabled antivirus, but nothing changed. I use imageupscaler service for online photo viewing and reverse. I try not to run Windows apps at all as they don't work correctly and constantly notify me of an error. I know updates are needed but they are bad for the processor and constantly cause errors.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

IrfanView absolutely the BEST free viewer there is. 




__





IrfanView - Official Homepage - One of the Most Popular Viewers Worldwide


IrfanView ... one of the most popular viewers worldwide.




www.irfanview.com





I have been using it for decades. It is small simple to use and has some easy tools that work very well for me. This program is NOT Photoshop nor is it the size of Photoshop.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SW Dweller said:


> IrfanView absolutely the BEST free viewer there is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I have used for years, I really like it.


----------

